# Réinitialiser Mac + Bootcamp



## Pookitoo (6 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai pu constater que je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas, mais j'ai un soucis que je n'arrive pas à résoudre avec un iMac 5k 2015 (fusion drive d'1 to) en souhaitant installer bootcamp...

1 - Je me fais une clean install d'elcapitan (j'aime quand c'est propre , j'vais zappé une clef usb avec windows dessus branchée (une clef d'install standard pour windows 10).

2 - Je lance l'assistant bootcamp, tout se passe bien (il ne demand plus de clef usb cible pour l'installation), l'imac redémarre et commence l'install, je format la partition bootcamp via l'installeur Windows, les fichiers se copient, bref tout va bien. Mais d'un coup je me rappel qu'il y a la clef usb d'install windows derriere, je me dis que ça peut troubler l'install donc je la débranche brutalement et là..... le drame...

L'installation se bloque (je ne comprend pas, il n'est pas sensé utilisé cette clef usb, à moins qu'en bossant, il utilise cette clef USB).

3 - Je décide de relancer l'install via l'assistant bootcamp mais il ne reconnait plus la partition windows.

4 - Je redémarre en CMD+R et dans le terminal j'essaye de supprimer, les partitions, je fais plein de bidouilles glanées un peu partout sur le net avec diskutil. (supprimer le fusion drive / le recréer etc ..)

Je me retrouve avec un diskutil list avec 15 disk (de 0 à 15). Mes deux disque dur physique avec normalement un fusion drive tout propre mais également 13 disk intitulé "disk image" "disk 13 et autre" ! et des petites tailles en ko.

5 - je me dis que ce doit être des fichiers temporaires et je refais une installe propre d'El capitan, je relance l'assistant bootcamp et à l'installation de windows il ne veut plus installer windows sur la partition Bootcamp en la formatant ....

Je n'arrête pas d'écumer le web pour trouver comment remettre tout ça au propre mais pas moyen .... 

J'ai suivi les recommandations de macomaniac sur un autre post mais rien n'y fait ... Et ça me traumatise d'avoir 13 mini disk image qui trainent ;(


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2016)

Salut *Pookitoo
*
Est-ce que tu peux toujours démarrer sur OS X et ouvrir ta session habituelle ? Si oui > va à partir de là à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ > Terminal > et passe dans sa fenêtre ta commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 > fais un copier-coller du tableau retourné. Passe alors la commande additionnelle :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et fais aussi un copier-coller du tableau, puisqu'ayant un Fusion Drive tu as un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* solidarisant tes 2 disques.

Si tu ne peux plus ouvrir ta session dans OS X > signale-le...


----------



## Pookitoo (6 Août 2016)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse 

Voici diskutil list :


```
iMac-de-Wesstong:~ Wesstong$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion Drive            999.3 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
/dev/disk1 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         24.0 GB    disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Fusion Drive            23.6 GB    disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +1.0 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 5C3BA4E6-DFEF-4EDA-998A-49F13D53098E
                                 Unencrypted Fusion Drive
iMac-de-Wesstong:~ Wesstong$
```

Voici donc ce que diskutil me retourne lorsque je suis dans ma session toute propre de mac os. Lorsque je passe par une clef bootable d'elcapitan ou via cmd+r et que je fais le terminal avec un disutil list, c'est là que je vois mes 15 disk image ;( 

et Voici diskutil cs list :


```
iMac-de-Wesstong:~ Wesstong$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group CDAB636B-5F47-4653-B278-A56976E8572A
    =========================================================
    Name:         Fusion Drive
    Status:       Online
    Size:         1022898851840 B (1.0 TB)
    Free Space:   45056 B (45.1 KB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 1E65D2B0-3DBB-4FCC-9BE8-27BD82336E62
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     23553724416 B (23.6 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 0C5919BF-275C-40D3-A0EF-84EEDE186898
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     999345127424 B (999.3 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 1DA0D73F-7BEA-4433-8655-13CD9C63869D
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume 5C3BA4E6-DFEF-4EDA-998A-49F13D53098E
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          1021994074112 B (1.0 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Macintosh HD
            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
            LVG Type:              Fusion, Sparse
iMac-de-Wesstong:~ Wesstong$
```


----------



## macomaniac (6 Août 2016)

Ta table de partition est exactement comme elle doit être pour un Fusion Drive : rien ne manque, rien n'est en trop. L'«Assistant BootCamp» n'a actuellement aucune bonne raison de refuser de te créer une partition *BOOTCAMP* en vue d'y installer Windows.

Quand tu démarres par contre sur un système auxiliaire de type *Recovery* :

- ce qui est le cas via l'option de boot *⌘R* > qui fait créer en *RAM* un *RAMDisk* de 1,2 Go nommé *Untitled** > y clone à la volée le dossier de démarrage *com.apple.recovery.boot*  de 450 Mo résidant sur la partition *Recovery HD disk0s3* > fait démarrer le Mac sur le Système recelé dans ce dossier par montage d'une image-disque *BaseSystem.dmg* pour donner un volume décompressé *OS X Base System* de 1,2 Go) ;

- ce qui est aussi le cas en démarrant sur une clé d'install bootable > car c'est le même type de système auxiliaire *Recovery* recelé dans l'installateur *Install OS X El Capitan* de la clé (et devant servir à l'installation de la *Recovery HD* sur le disque de destination de l'install) > qui sert de Système démarrable sur la clé ;​
=> dans ces 2 cas de figures où le Système démarré est donc le même (un *Recovery*) > une facétie de ce démarrage est qu'un certain nombre de petits répertoires de ce Système auxiliaire (*/tmp* */Volumes* etc.) sont artificiellement montés _comme s'il s'agissait de véritables volumes_ > alors qu'il ne s'agit que de "pseudo-volumes" > tu vois donc listées, si tu fais un *diskutil list* dans le «Terminal» de cette *Recovery*, une kyrielle de "pseudo-disques" de partitions, qui ne sont que des "images-disques" artificielles de répertoires montés comme si c'était des volumes.

Leur présence brouille pas mal de tableau, mais en fait... toute cette bande n'a *aucune existence réelle sur le disque du Mac* > il convient donc de faire... _comme s'ils n'existaient pas_ - ce qui est le cas *en réalité*.

[*NB. * *C'est uniquement lorsqu'on démarre le Mac avec "_alt_" pour choisir le volume affiché : *Récupération 10.x* qu'il y a réel démarrage sur le dossier de boot de la partition *Recovery HD* du disque du Mac. Ce qui n'est pas possible lorsqu'un *CoreStorage* (comme quand il y a un Fusion Drive) existe > dans ce cas-là la partition de récupération n'est jamais affichée à l'écran de choix du disque de démarrage affiché par "_alt_" (pour une raison que tu me permettras de ne pas décrire ici pour ne pas me lancer dans une dissertation logique).

Lorsqu'existe donc un *CoreStorage*, il n'est possible de démarrer en mode *Recovery* que via  *⌘R* > or cette commande commande immédiatement le clonage en *RAM* (dans un *RAMDisk* créé _ad-hoc_ à la volée) du dossier de boot de la *Recovery HD* > suite à quoi le démarrage se fait sur un Système supporté uniquement en *RAM* en mode volatile. C'est exactement ce qui intervient à l'arrivée aussi avec le démarrage en mode *Internet Recovery* par *⌘⌥R*.]


----------



## Pookitoo (6 Août 2016)

Ah parfait, je me suis pris la tete pour rien ! Mais j'aime quand c'est propre 

Merci beaucoup en tout cas ! J'espère qu'il va bien vouloir m'installer ce windows


----------



## Pookitoo (6 Août 2016)

Petite précision : après avoir mis le bronx dans mon disque dur Fusion drive, après avoir fais la manipulation pour réinitialiser le Fusion Drive, Bootcamp ne voulait toujours pas installé Windows (lors du formatage du disque via le windows installer).

En désespoir de cause, j'ai refais la manipulation de réinitialisation encore et encore, mais ce qui a fonctionné c'est lorsque j'ai fais une réinitialistion de la NVRAM après le montage du fusion drive !!!


----------

